# Smoothest zero turn



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

In the market for a zero turn mower probably diesel if I can afford it. I'll be mowing around 12 acres of lawn through orchards and blueberry bushes so I want a zero turn for the obstacles. I was looking a ferris and bad boy. But my question is who has the smoothest riding zero turn out of all of them. My lawn is no golf course and my back is shot so I need something that is smooth.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Simplicity has a Z turn with a springs and shock system. 
simplicitymfg.com

You might want to consider a aftermarket supention seat. The nothern tool Michigan seat gets good reviews.
going to look into one for my ExMark mower with just 5 PSI of air in the tires.

 Al


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I did see the simplicity at the fair yesterday but I don't think they make a diesel model.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

No complaints with my John Deere after three seasons.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Bad boy has a air ride seat option thats really comfortable


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The ZD series Kubota zero turns have a stout diesel engine and if you aren't afraid of paying what they are worth, will not disappoint. I've seen plenty of them sell in secondary markets for close to what they brought new. They have been tough and durable mowers for me.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Bungiex88 said:


> In the market for a zero turn mower probably diesel if I can afford it. I'll be mowing around 12 acres of lawn through orchards and blueberry bushes so I want a zero turn for the obstacles. I was looking a ferris and bad boy. But my question is who has the smoothest riding zero turn out of all of them. My lawn is no golf course and my back is shot so I need something that is smooth.


If your ground is always hard, diesel is fine.. But if you ever get soggy or mushy ground, the diesel is heavy and will cause you to get stuck all the time.. zero turns suck in mud.

I have a Ferris IS2500Z with full spring/shock suspension and its pretty smooth over my country lawn.... its been a reliable mower and easy to work on.. The Kawasaki engine blew an ignition coil and I was able to replace it in 15 minutes.. My buddy's $14K scag blew one too but it took him 4 hours as he had to disassemble half the back end to get to it with his big Vanguard engine.

There are a few pieces of advice I can provide for zero turn mowers.
*If it weighs less than 1100 lbs, its probably a consumer rated piece of garbage and it won't last long. A quality zero turn will always weigh at least 1100 lbs and go up from there.

*Scag has the best cutting deck and fastest speed of all brands.. Period. 

*Make sure you have a local dealer for parts.. You can get the best mower in the world but if you have to drive across the state to get replacement parts, its going to be a problem.

You can not purchase a quality zero turn mower for less than around $8000.. and most run around $10,000. 

Always run full synthetic motor oil and grease your bearings every 40 hours religiously... Sharpen your blades every 30 acres and your engine, your bearings, and your fuel bill will all show you love.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yea I was looking at professional grade because I don't want to buy junk. I'll be mowing a lot. My yard stays pretty dry it's all on a hill side. I mow the most part of it with a 33 hp mahindra with a 6ft 3pt mower there's only a couple spots that get wet but it shouldn't be a problem. I'm looking at at least a 5ft deck I just need something that will take the bumps real good so it has to have suspension.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

And not just a suspension seat my tractor has one but I'm only mowing at 4 mph


----------

